# (InSANE?) network scanner: "no SANE devices found"

## maguire

Hi all:

OK, I have an HP-7140xi all-in-one (with JetDirect network connectivity), which I had working for scanning under the 2.4 kernel and devfs.  I updated to a 2.6 kernel and UDEV.  (My guess is that it was this transition that caused the issue.)  Now when I try:

```
$ scanimage -help
```

at the end of the usage stuff, it says:

```
scanimage: no SANE devices found
```

So, I did:

```

$ tail -n 4 /etc/portage/package.use

# Old name:

net-print/hpoj snmp scanner

# New name:

net-print/hplip snmp scanner

$ sudo emerge hpoj

$ sudo /etc/init.d/hpoj stop

$ sudo ptal-init setup

$ sudo ptal-init restart

$ sudo /etc/init.d/hpoj start

```

In the ptal-init setup, I removed "hpjd:192.168.0.250" and re-added it (as a network device: "192.168.0.250").

Still no help:

```

$ scanimage -help

:

:

scanimage: no SANE devices found

```

After reading through the hpoj documentation, the following recommended tests for network connectivity produce the following results:

```

$ ptal-devid [devname]

MFG:Hewlett-Packard;MDL:officejet 7100 Series; ...

CMD:MLC,PCL,PML,DW-PCL,BIDI-ECP;CLASS:PRINTER; ...

1284.3M:f7f,f7f;1284.4DL:4d,4e,1;SN:SG32IB130T6H; ...

S:01808080800010006813800008438000085380000863800004141000a4240001b;AiO:0;

$ ptal-hp [devname] device

Model name:        officejet

Model number:      7140xi

Serial number:     SG32IB130T6H

Firmware version:  GD114R

Firmware datecode: (unavailable)

$ ptal-hp [devname] clock

Device clock: Aug-10-2005 12:00:31 PM

$ ptal-hp [devname] display

Aug 10 05 12:02p

$ ptal-connect [devname] -service ECHO

ptal-connect: connecting to device "hpjd:192.168.0.250"...  failed!

```

That last item definitely indicates a problem!

Just as additional info:

```

$ ls -l /etc/ptal/

total 8.0K

-rw-r--r--  1 root root 1.4K Aug 10 12:02 hpjd:192.168.0.250

-rw-rw-rw-  1 root root  293 Feb  9 21:44 ptal-printd-like

$ grep -v "^#" /etc/ptal/hpjd\:192.168.0.250

init.version=2

init.mlcd.append+=-devidmatch "MDL:officejet 7100 series;"

init.mlcd.append+=-devidmatch "SN:SG32IB130T6H;"

```

I cannot find anything in the HPOJ documentation that seems to deal with this situation!  HELP!

What am I doing wrong?  What am I missing?

Thanks,

Bruce.

----------

## maguire

 :Embarassed:  I just looked at the "/etc/init.d/hpoj" file.  It just calls ptal-init start and ptal-init-stop.  So, that part of what I did was redundant, but obviously the problem still exists.  (I just wanted to head-off some of the laughter... :Wink:  )

Bruce.

----------

## maguire

Should I have posted this in a different forum?  "Kernel & Hardware" seemed most appropriate, because I think my problem started with the switch from 2.4+devfs -> 2.6+udev.  Suggestions anyone?

Bueller?...  Bueller?...  Bueller?...

----------

## Drunkula

I would think you're in the right forum.  However I have absolutely no experience with network scanners on *nix OS's.  Hopefully somebody here with knowledge of such matters will take notice.

----------

## phsdv

 *maguire wrote:*   

>  I think my problem started with the switch from 2.4+devfs -> 2.6+udev

 

hmmm, I just went to 2.6 with udev and deleted devfs and now Sane can not find any devices anymore. Nor my Epson USB scanner nor my nikon coolscan on scsi.  Both used to work under 2.4+devfs. When I find something, I'll post it here. Does Sane have some config files somewhere?

[edit]root can find devices for me. What happens if you do scanimage as root?[/edit]

----------

## maguire

Nope.  Not even root works for me...    :Sad: 

----------

## phsdv

I fixed my problem. I added my user name to the scanner group. This made the usb scanner work. After that I added 

```
BUS="scsi", SYSFS{model}="COOLSCANIII     ", NAME="%k", SYMLINK="scanner", GROUP="scanner"
```

 to udev rules and the scanner gets listed when I do 

```
$ sane-find-scanner 

found SCSI scanner "Nikon COOLSCANIII 1.31" at /dev/scanner

found SCSI scanner "Nikon COOLSCANIII 1.31" at /dev/sg0

  # Your SCSI scanner was detected. It may or may not be supported by SANE. Try

  # scanimage -L and read the backend's manpage.

found USB scanner (vendor=0x04b8 [EPSON], product=0x0110 [EPSON Scanner]) at libusb:004:003

  # Your USB scanner was (probably) detected. It may or may not be supported by

  # SANE. Try scanimage -L and read the backend's manpage.

```

But how to solve your problem, I do not know. Anybody else?

----------

## phsdv

did you check the files:

```
/etc/sane.d/dll.conf

/etc/sane.d/net.conf
```

Maybe you can try to unconment the net line in the dll.conf file to see if it makes a difference?

----------

## maguire

Hey!  :Very Happy: 

In the dll.conf file, the "net" line was already uncommented, but when I looked through the file, I noticed that the very last line, hpoj was commented-out!  I uncommented that, and WA-LA!

Thanks, phsdv, for the suggestion!  I don't think I would have ever found that one!  That's a bit of an obscure change that somehow crept in there...

I owe you one!   :Wink: 

Bruce.

----------

